# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky The Sleeping Beauty Kirov Ballet*

I have never liked to only listen to ballet music allone very much. But watching the actors perform in balance and harmony is a totaly different issue. The same with film music.

It is a pleasure to watch and listen to this ballet. Not absolutely top in sound and picture quality, I dont now productiom year, but still a pleasure

I like both the classical ballet dance, as well as the actor/pantomime sequences. LOVELY!

Nut three quarters of an hour is enough..yhen I get impatient and have an urge for some other music


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tamsin Waley-Cohen - The Lark Ascending by Ralph Vaughan Williams*

The sound is not very good, but what a piece of work this is! Brilliant performance to.

youtube links

*A great performance by Tamsin Waley-Cohen of a lovely piece of music. Especially delightful was the playing of the small ensemble, particularly the wind soloists.

Very good performance of this lovely work. Any more details as to where, when and who the orchestra and conductor are? Thanks for sharing.﻿

there r some parts of this i feel she plays too fast im no music expert but this is one of my fav songs*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky's"Seasons" by Emile Naoumoff, piano*

*January: By the fireside (at 0'08")
February: Carnival (at 4'30")
March: Lark's Song (at 7'58")
April: Snowdrop (at 10'05")
May: White night (at 12'41")
June: Barcarolle (at 15'58")
July: Reaper's song (at 20'40")
August: Harvest (at 22'27")
September: The Hunt (at 25'56")
October: Autumn song (28'51")
November: Troïka (at 33'24")
December: Ballroom waltz (at 36'30")*

Brilliant!

youtube comments

*Marvelous music, and wonderfully projected as well. I'm glad to see that Tchaikovsky's solo piano music is finally gaining a place with American audiences.﻿

so great to listen to! I'm sad I couldnt make it to the show.

This is amazing, you're awesome! Thanks for uploading for all of us to enjoy! 

Beautiful! I especially liked December and June.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Shostakovich Jazz Suite Concertgebouw Orchestra Marin Alsop*

Once in a while it is actually fun and uplifting to hear march and festival music as this, specially when it is done in a humoristic way like this.. Now it is valse, equally elegant. Bravo!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schnittke: Pianokwintet / Piano Quintet*

*Katya Apekisheva, piano
Boris Brovtsyn, Julia-Maria Kretz, viool
Amihai Grosz, altviool
Torleif Thedéen, cello

Alfred Schnittke: Pianokwintet

29 december 2010, Internationaal Kamermuziekfestival Utrecht, Vredenburg*

I love Schnittke . There is an intense nerve, and a watmth in his music for me. And the music is very exiting to follow. This quintet is very good. And well performed with good sound

youtube comments

*Such raw emotion.﻿

Heartrendingly beautiful and heartrenchingly sad. Great performance!﻿

Portions of this music, with its seeming struggle between the foreboding and the beautiful, would make a great soundtrack for dramatic scenes in which Dr. Jekyll struggles with his Mr. Hyde persona.

Very weird but very touching. Schnittke's piece in memory of his mother. Thanks for uploading this.*


----------

